# Dual SVS PB-1000 owners?



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Very ready to pull the trigger on these subs but wondering what real world owners think of these in tandem. Do you have any regrets not getting the next step up? I know subs are very room specific but I'm looking to get more feedback on these sweet looking bass producers. My room is 14Wx28Dx7H and I'm not even considering a single sub setup. All of the advantages of multiple subs are very appealing.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Dual PB-1000s should work very well in your 2,744 cu.ft. room. (And, worse comes to worst and you don't like them, SVS offers free return shipping within 45 days, so you'd be out $0 after an in-home demo.) But if you're looking for more output and extension - and if you've got the budget for them - dual PB12-NSDs ($1,299, shipped) or dual PSA XV15s ($1,518.10, shipped) might suit your preferences better.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

I think the dual PB12-NSD is about the limit of my budget and I'm strongly considering those. I'm just a touch worried about having 10" drivers but from everything I've read the driver size is irrelevant with these guys. I'm coming from an old Velodyne CT 8" so anything I get will be an enormous upgrade. I want the punch in the chest feeling when I'm watching those big action flicks but I don't necessarily listen to movies at maximum volume.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I used to own SVS' PB10-NSD and it was a very impressive 10" sub. The PB-1000, by all accounts, carries the torch. And, according to Ed Mullen of SVS:


> The PB-1000 performance envelope (FR, max output, bandwidth uniformity) is similar to the PB12-NSD - it just can't play quite as loud. So if you love the PB12-NSD's overall performance characteristics, you'll feel right at home with a PB-1000.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks! Not sure why I'm trying to sell myself on more than I may need when everything I've read about this sub should be more than enough for my room. It's getting harder and harder to look at another sub option because of the outstanding reviews on this one. I suppose I can take Mr. Mullen's advice ha.


----------

